# Die Gilde der verlorenen Seelen sucht Mitglieder



## Sluggish (15. September 2006)

Seid gegrüßt treue Mitglieder der Allianz,

die Gilde der verlorenen Seelen sucht Mitglieder.
Wir spielen auf dem Realm "Der Rat von Dalaran".
Wir sind eine RP-Gilde, beschäftigen uns aber auch mit PvP.

Bei Interesse meldet euch (Gilde der verlorenen Seelen)


----------



## CSC_Psycho (9. Oktober 2006)

hmm, ist die Homepage leer bzw. das Forum oder warum seh ich nix bzw. nur schwarz ... ???


----------



## Sluggish (10. Oktober 2006)

Die Homepage wird neu gestaltet, außerdem gibt die Gilde nicht mehr




------------> Guild of lost Souls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

